# Best wood chips for turkey



## coloradosmoker

If I use a apple brine & rub should I use apple wood chips

on turkey or  use another type of wood chips I have a Mes--40

   Thanks---Ken


----------



## so ms smoker

You can still whatever smoke flavor you like. Apple chips may tie it all together or use a stronger wood to accentuate. I recently smoked turkey with hickory smoke just because I like it. There is no wrong answer. Try it both ways and see what you like best.

Mike


----------



## smokinhusker

I've used a mixture of 80% apple and 20% mesquite or hickory, just to add a slight bit of different smoke flavor.


----------



## coloradosmoker

By the way how did your chicken come out last week----ken


----------



## harleysmoker

I mostly use apple wood on chicken and turkey because I always read that poultry takes on smoke easier than other meats, so I was afraid of over smoking birds. Apple and cherry are more mild.  I have used cherry, and I really like it for almost everything.  I do know that mesquite is a very strong wood and can ruin a meal if you use to much. I threw some in my gas grill long ago making hamburgers and it was too much for me, have not used it since.

I may give hickory a try on poultry just to see what I'm missing.


----------



## bama bbq

Smoking-Meat.com has a pretty good article on wood and their affect on different meats.


----------



## SmokinAl

I almost always use mesquite on poultry, but we like the smoke flavor.


----------



## wren

Recently, I have been smoking poultry with (chardonnay) grape wood.  Highly recommended.


----------



## coloradosmoker

how did your apple chicken come out last week--Ken


SmokinHusker said:


> I've used a mixture of 80% apple and 20% mesquite or hickory, just to add a slight bit of different smoke flavor.


----------



## hamilton chung

anyone know of a good turkey rub recipe?


----------



## red dog

I like cherry.


----------

